# Skylights: New drywall meets popcorn ceiling. How to make look good?



## 211 (Jan 6, 2011)

I put new skylights in the livingroom and need to transition the new drywall in the wells to a popcorn ceiling. 
I'm looking for some advice to make this look as clean as possible.

Obviously the popcorn is what it is and I have no intentions of scraping it anytime soon (that's another post). The other thing is, I framed in the wells so they're flared to allow more light, that means I can't just take some outside corner trim and go around the perimeter because the ceiling-to-well corner is not 90* it's more like 15* on the top and 45* on the bottom. Of course the sides are 90 because of the rafters...


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Make a pattern of the angles, go to a local sheet metal shop and see if the can bend you some stainless or just metal that you can fasten and paint.


----------



## redmanblackdog (Jan 7, 2011)

The most simple way would be to run your casing so that it actually over hangs into the window well by 1/4" to a 1/2" and finish wall down to it. Nobody should be able to see above the casing. 

If you don't like the look of that you can do more by.

Putting L metal with splay metal as a possibility. Putting it on the bottom of the sheetrock, finishing it of course, and then going over the bottom of the skylight ceiling with casing.


----------

